# New KEFE Video in the making



## KEFE (Sep 2, 2006)

I am adding the finishing touches to a new 
Super KEFE Video.If you like the original Super KEFE then you will like this.Here is a picture I took while making it.We have spent 4 hours on the video.Havent ate since 10 and That was juist a shake, I gotta eat.We spent about 3 of the hours trying to get the fight scene.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## KEFE (Sep 2, 2006)

http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=superkefematerial018wx4.jpg


thats the link to the pic


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2006)

I reported your image to Imageshack as offensive, and now I'm reporting your post because that is not an ironmaglabs product in your hands....!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2006)

And throw that rusty file cabinet away already I'm sick of seeing it and your garbage cans in everyone of your videos....


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

Tool.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2006)

maniclion said:


> And throw that rusty file cabinet away already I'm sick of seeing it and your garbage cans in everyone of your videos....


----------



## kenwood (Sep 2, 2006)

kefe you wearing lipstick again?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2006)

If the fight scene involves that old bum in your backyard I don't want to see it, thats just a shame that first you lure him with food and water and then exploit him in one of your films.....


----------



## maniclion (Sep 2, 2006)

kenwood said:


> kefe you wearing lipstick again?


Moms foundation and blush too, come on son KEFE is Hollywood all the way with a star on his door and a makeup, hair and wardrobe hte works kid!


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2006)

ghey


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice definition Kefe.


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2006)

I cant wait to see this video! the rest of you are just jealous that you dont have the talent that Kefe has!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## KEFE (Sep 3, 2006)

me


----------



## KEFE (Sep 3, 2006)

http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=superkefematerial019wq1.jpg


----------



## kicka19 (Sep 3, 2006)

good work son


----------



## MyK (Sep 3, 2006)

is it done yet??? I cant wait any longer!!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 3, 2006)

KEFE said:


> I am adding the finishing touches to a new
> Super KEFE Video.If you like the original Super KEFE then you will like this.Here is a picture I took while making it.We have spent 4 hours on the video.Havent ate since 10 and That was juist a shake, I gotta eat.We spent about 3 of the hours trying to get the fight scene.


 
Let's leave the "Super" work to the professionals kid...  Seriously though, you're looking good bud. I wish I had your definition...


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

If I want to see a skinny 12 year old with 11 inch arms I will go to the neighborhood  basketball court and watch a game.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## MyK (Sep 3, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2006)

KEFE said:


> http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=superkefematerial019wq1.jpg



why is there a rusty file cabinet behind you in this pic?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 3, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> why is there a rusty file cabinet behind you in this pic?


 
It's filled with papers and he carries it around for his strong man training...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 3, 2006)

Last week one of the drawers slide open while he was carrying it and he had to get a tetnis shot.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Sep 3, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> why is there a rusty file cabinet behind you in this pic?






hahahahhaahahahah


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 3, 2006)

wtf? how many steroids does this boy take? Is that even safe to be lifting and taking supplements and steroids at such a young age?


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 3, 2006)

i didnt even know how to use the computer until I was 18. Man times change


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

2JZ said:


> who the fuck are you and how fucking dare you yell at me you ugly piece of rat shit? Get your fucking post count up if you want to make direct insults at someone and grow some fucking chest hair if you want to earn my respect. Troll i am not, but a homo you are.







**** Rules On This Board - Read Me! **** 
*We will be enforcing the following new rules:*

1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.

2. No racist or sexist remarks. 

3. No overly vulgar posts or pics. If you do not posess the judgement to decide what is overly vulgar, then don't post it. 
*
4. NO FLAMING! If there is a disagreement, discuss it like adults, otherwise go somewhere else. *

5. No commercial promotion of any kind on the forum (unless you have received prior consent).

6. No banners and/or links to other bodybuilding/fitness boards or supplement sites in your signatures (unless they link back to IronMagazine).

7. No spamming or recruiting via email or Private Messages.

8. If you are here to promote & advertise your website, company or anything else (without prior consent) please don't as your threads/posts will be deleted.

9. Anyone who owns, works for or is sponsored by a supplement company may put that as their "user title", i.e. XYZ Supps Rep, but no URL's or email addys, and nothing in signatures, to let other members know your affiliation.

Any member that violates a rule will be given one warning via PM, there will be no second warnings, the next action will be a 1-3 day ban.


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> **** Rules On This Board - Read Me! ****
> *We will be enforcing the following new rules:*
> 
> 1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.
> ...



ok ok, but he started it....


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 4, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> why is there a rusty file cabinet behind you in this pic?


It and trash cans make random appearances in his pics and videos, and his space wallpaper in his gym.


----------



## MyK (Sep 4, 2006)

is it done yet??? I cant wait any longer!!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice KEFE.  Can't wait to see the vid.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 4, 2006)

i think that link works


----------



## MyK (Sep 4, 2006)

KEFE said:


> i think that link works


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 4, 2006)

how much do you weight in that pic and take some back shots i am curious to see them


----------



## MyK (Sep 4, 2006)

2JZ said:


> how much do you weight in that pic and take some ass shots i am curious to see them



pervert!


----------



## FrankT (Sep 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> pervert!


----------



## MyK (Sep 4, 2006)

I just got called a noob by a guy with 80 posts????


----------



## FrankT (Sep 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> I just got called a noob by a guy with 80 posts????



Owned


----------



## MyK (Sep 4, 2006)

FrankT said:


> Owned



yes you totally own3d me!!!!!


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 4, 2006)

FrankT said:


> Owned



you crack me up..... VERY ORIGINAL.......


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2006)

Ruh Roh

MyK has some competition...!


----------



## FrankT (Sep 4, 2006)

2JZ said:


> you crack me up..... VERY ORIGINAL.......


----------



## maniclion (Sep 8, 2006)

Kefe's new Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOa8AcRIf2E&mode=related&search=


----------

